# Moving from Washington DC to London



## ximmikex (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello, I am seeking advice on salary/cost of living negotiations with my company (software company). I currently work in the Washington DC Metro area (out of Reston, VA) - I make about ~$55k a year in base salary. Due to the financial and economic times, my company has instituted a pay freeze, but for my possible move to London would offer me a cost of living adjustment and budget me a sum of money for any moving costs I may incur. Please let me know what type of increase I should look for to get me in the standards of the software industry and to comfortably live in London - I found on itjobswatch that the average is around £40,000. Any help will be greatly appreciated, please let me know any details you might need.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Like for like.

You should remind your employer that when companies sell goods or services in the uk they normally just exchange the $ sign for the £ sign.

So ask for £55 and see what they say....


----------

